# Beck's 40 day and 40 night challenge



## Avatar4321 (Aug 30, 2010)

It's a challenge he made before the Rally leading up to and one he reissued at the Rally. Should be interesting.



> For the next 40 days and 40 nights, I pledge...I COVENANT to practice faith, hope and charity by doing these things:
> 
> First...faith. I will pray on my knees every night for the next 40 nights...starting TONIGHT. Pray for guidance, inspiration, peace...pray for the leaders of our country. Pray for their safety, and that they will receive wisdom. I will re-establish my relationship with God.
> 
> ...



Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics - Make the Pledge - 40 Days and 40 Nights


----------



## blu (Aug 30, 2010)

two hands working together do more than a thousand clasped in prayer


----------



## The Infidel (Aug 30, 2010)

blu said:


> two hands working together do more than a thousand clasped in prayer



Nice.... more bumper sticker logic


----------



## Zander (Aug 30, 2010)

I see nothing wrong with this, nothing at all. In face I like it - well, except for the praying part.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 30, 2010)

blu said:


> two hands working together do more than a thousand clasped in prayer



I humbly disagree.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 30, 2010)

No lies for 40 days and 40 nights?

rotsa ruck with that.

Anyone on here accepting the challenge from Noah Beck?


----------



## nia588 (Aug 31, 2010)

people shouldn't need beck's challenge to get them praying. you should be praying anyway if you believe in God.

i think Beck is starting to believe  he's some type of messenger or something.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't watch Beck, does he always preach?


----------



## xotoxi (Aug 31, 2010)

I think it sounds like a great idea.

Especially this part:



> So, I will stop all lies for the next 40 days.


http://www.glennbeck.com/content/articles/article/198/39452/

Makes me wonder what he has been doing all this time.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 31, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> I don't watch Beck, does he always preach?



this is a fairly recent developemnt in his ramblings.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 31, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> I think it sounds like a great idea.
> 
> Especially this part:
> 
> ...



so his show will not be on for 40 days?

I expect the definition of a lie to be redifined within the next 40 days


----------



## California Girl (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't pray on my knees.... I damaged a knee years ago (hence no military service for me).


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 31, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I don't watch Beck, does he always preach?
> ...



The God talk would turn me off completely.


----------



## Valerie (Aug 31, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > I think it sounds like a great idea.
> ...






  Yes and watch out for that 41st day, it's bound to be a real doozy!


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 31, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Especially coming from Beck.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 31, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



I don't know enough about him to question his religious beliefs but I certainly don't want to be preached to by a TV talking head.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 31, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Yep same here.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Aug 31, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> I think it sounds like a great idea.
> 
> Especially this part:
> 
> ...


Getting stumped .


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 31, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I can't pray on my knees.... I damaged a knee years ago (hence no military service for me).



Yeah the arthritis in my knees isnt helping me do it either. But Im trying anyway


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 31, 2010)

Beck has people praying at his request but he is not the leader?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 31, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Beck has people praying at his request but he is not the leader?



Leader of what? 

If anything he is telling us to stand up for ourselves.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 31, 2010)

Sigh.  Hopefully you will one day understand.


----------



## Valerie (Aug 31, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks it's absolutely hilarious that Beck had to make a biblical declaration to not tell lies?



*
So, I will stop all lies for the next 40 days. That includes lying to myself. I will establish a pattern of honesty and make it become habitual. *


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2010)

The people that get it will, the people that don't get it won't. But there sure were quite a few at his rally that seemed to get it. My guess is those were a representation of the majority of Americans. Bash Beck if you want, but he's got a message that resonates loud and clear with Americans.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 31, 2010)

I think its funnier that people think being honest is something they don't need to worry about.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, in case I didn't make it clear. I am taking the challenge. I see no harm and only benefits that will come from it.


----------



## xotoxi (Aug 31, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> Bash Beck if you want...



Thank you.


----------



## xotoxi (Aug 31, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Oh, in case I didn't make it clear. I am taking the challenge. I see no harm and only benefits that will come from it.



Honestly?


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 31, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> The people that get it will, the people that don't get it won't. But there sure were quite a few at his rally that seemed to get it. My guess is those were a representation of the majority of Americans. Bash Beck if you want, but he's got a message that resonates loud and clear with Americans.



Yep a natural leader of the TP.


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> I think its funnier that people think being honest is something they don't need to worry about.


The liberal left hate Beck with a passion. They can't even comprehend why people listen to him, mainly because deep down they hate America. They're the blame America first crowd and they feel guilty to be an American. They'll shout from the roof tops that the very same religion that killed 3,000 Americans in cold blood has the freedom to do as they please, and the feelings of Americans can go to hell, but Beck mentions God and praying and they start babbling about what an idiot he is for mentioning religion. Just another glowing example of the bat shit crazy left's hypocrisy as far as I'm concerned.



Avatar4321 said:


> Oh, in case I didn't make it clear. I am taking the challenge. I see no harm and only benefits that will come from it.



I will too.


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > The people that get it will, the people that don't get it won't. But there sure were quite a few at his rally that seemed to get it. My guess is those were a representation of the majority of Americans. Bash Beck if you want, but he's got a message that resonates loud and clear with Americans.
> ...



Nope, you don't get it.


----------



## Valerie (Aug 31, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> I think its funnier that people think being honest is something they don't need to worry about.





Is that what you take from my laughter at Beck's phony declaration?    He is in effect admitting how much of a liar he usually is and how challenging it is for him not to lie.  Most of us are just naturally habitually honest.  




*So, I will stop all lies for the next 40 days. That includes lying to myself. I will establish a pattern of honesty and make it become habitual. *


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2010)

Valerie said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > I think its funnier that people think being honest is something they don't need to worry about.
> ...



No, it's nothing like what you're saying at all. When Beck offered the challenge he was speaking in the "third person," as one would recite it to themselves. It was in no way an admission on his part that he ever lied about anything.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 31, 2010)

LMAO

good stuff.


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2010)

No, nobody is laughing. In this case, the truth isn't funny.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 31, 2010)

No the truth is not funny, however the bending and avoidance of the truth is in this thread.

Actually I correct myself, in the case of Beck and his followers the truth is hillarious.


----------



## editec (Aug 31, 2010)

I listened to some Beck yesterday while driving in my car.

It's probably been years since I listened to his program.

He is sounding more and more grandiose.

I think he's going crazy, to be honest.

I think he really does believe that he is on a mission from GOD.

No doubt there are some among us who believe he is, too.


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> No the truth is not funny, however the bending and avoidance of the truth is in this thread.
> 
> Actually I correct myself, in the case of Beck and his followers the truth is hillarious.



Well, what I find funny is how the more popular Beck gets, the more twisted and insane the left's response is to him.

I love it. That's when you know you're really getting under someone's skin. The pitiful part is, all Beck is saying is that America should get back to it's roots, and turn away from this horrendous radicalization of America at the hands of socialist commies like obama and his merry band of misfits.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 31, 2010)

Beck said that at the rally?

I thought it was non political?

LOL yep beck is the defacto TP leader.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 31, 2010)

Nothing crazy about turning to God. Nothing crazy about encouraging people to be honest and charitable.

Just saying


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 31, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Beck said that at the rally?
> 
> I thought it was non political?
> 
> LOL yep beck is the defacto TP leader.



So you still havent watched the speech?

I don't understand how you can be so gleeful about speaking about something you admit you know nothing about.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 31, 2010)

Skull Pilot said:


> I don't watch Beck, does he always preach?



i dont watch beck either but he has some religious sideshow stuff....going...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzixgXR3cCg]YouTube - Glenn Beck pretended to be religious to get laid[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, I'm not a "leftist" and I think Beck comes across as a phony opportunist and I feel sorry for anyone who falls for his sanctimonious act...God bless 'em all Lol...At the rally he actually called for a "miracle" and asked everyone to text a $10 contribution on the spot.  Sure, that money goes to that soldier fund, (SOWF) but only the proceeds AFTER all the various other costs for the rally are covered...Wonder if he's managed to be honest with himself about those other costs?


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 31, 2010)

Valerie said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > I think its funnier that people think being honest is something they don't need to worry about.
> ...



are you one of the hypocritical librul left who laughed off each and every one of obie wan's lies and said "all politicians lie."  and you want to mock Beck for swearing off lying? be a good idea if obie wan joined in that comittment donchyathink?


----------



## Valerie (Aug 31, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...






   Not at all, I can't stand Obama either!


----------



## bodecea (Aug 31, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Beck has people praying at his request but he is not the leader?
> ...



I thought he said kneel.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 31, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > I think its funnier that people think being honest is something they don't need to worry about.
> ...



So...the RELIGION killed people huh?


----------



## Ravi (Aug 31, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> No lies for 40 days and 40 nights?
> 
> rotsa ruck with that.
> 
> Anyone on here accepting the challenge from Noah Beck?


 Does this mean he's canceling his broadcasts for forty days?


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



You go ahead and twist, dance and spin that however you want. But I know you know what I mean.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 31, 2010)

editec said:


> I listened to some Beck yesterday while driving in my car.
> 
> It's probably been years since I listened to his program.
> 
> ...





> A *messiah complex* is a state of mind in which the individual  believes he/she is, or is destined to become, a savior.



Too bad that:


> The messiah complex does not appear in the _Diagnostic  and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM)_[1]


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 31, 2010)

The messiah complex does not appear in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM)[1]

Neither does BDS or PDS.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 31, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...


Speak up loud and clear.   Are you blaming ALL of Islam and ALL its followers for 9/11?   Yes or no.

And don't run away from answering this question.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 31, 2010)

editec said:


> I listened to some Beck yesterday while driving in my car.
> 
> It's probably been years since I listened to his program.
> 
> ...



Too much Blues Brothers?


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Oh really... massa?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 31, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



Oh look,  you've run away from answering the simple yes or no question.   Didn't mean to intimidate or confuse you that much.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 31, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > I think its funnier that people think being honest is something they don't need to worry about.
> ...



We'll just go with Pale Rider's own words here.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 31, 2010)

Anyone else notice that Pale Rider took a powder?


----------



## AllieBaba (Aug 31, 2010)

nia588 said:


> people shouldn't need beck's challenge to get them praying. you should be praying anyway if you believe in God.
> 
> i think Beck is starting to believe  he's some type of messenger or something.



I think he recognized a need and he stepped forward to fill it.

If we don't stand for our right to practice our religion openly, if we don't embrace a strong value system, we're doomed.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 31, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> > people shouldn't need beck's challenge to get them praying. you should be praying anyway if you believe in God.
> ...



Is your right to practice your religion openly in dire danger?   And if it is, how has this Rally helped prevent that danger?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 31, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> nia588 said:
> 
> 
> > people shouldn't need beck's challenge to get them praying. you should be praying anyway if you believe in God.
> ...



And that was the point of the rally. Step up and fill the needs you see.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 31, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> It's a challenge he made before the Rally leading up to and one he reissued at the Rally. Should be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's like P90X for wackaloons.


----------



## schillbilly (Aug 31, 2010)

I've been on a personal journey since April of this year. I feel I have come a long way in bettering myself, and my surroundings, in that time. But a little more emphasis isn't going to hurt. I beleive Glenn Beck, Ghandi, and Michael Jackson, for that matter. If you wnat to see real change, start with yourself. I have never considered myself a "bad" person, but all of us can improve. I accept the challenge, an know I will be better for it. I hope at least a few will join all of us.


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 31, 2010)

I need no Glen beck to better myself.
I have done very well on that my own.
I am my own leader.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 31, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I can't pray on my knees.... I damaged a knee years ago (hence no military service for me).



Well then, here is a church for you.

Anorak News  Come All Ye Faithful: The Madonna of Orgasm Church


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 31, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> I need no Glen beck to better myself.
> I have done very well on that my own.
> I am my own leader.



Maybe you have. But is there anything wrong with encouraging other people to do so as well?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 1, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> It's a challenge he made before the Rally leading up to and one he reissued at the Rally. Should be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He promised to stop lying for 40 days?

lolol


----------

